# Season Of Mourning On Youtube.com



## Jerich (May 30, 2006)

yeah we did a Goth stock festaval last year and the DVD might not come out but we just recieved the Unedited video...so here it is...the production is bad...but as always "Live" is live if you like Gothic Metal in the vein of My Dying bride/Moonspell/Leaves Eyes/Nightwish/elis/To-Mera/evereve etc... ...check it out...I play my CARVIN's in both video's.....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gpq1UZq-6Qo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNepCaeJ1z0


----------



## VII (May 30, 2006)

haha!! Jerich Lauren looks great man that place was huge huh? Call me man.


----------



## Jerich (Jun 2, 2006)

haha you could have said this in person man....You must come over and try this Hughes & Kettner Switchblade out it rocks ass!!!!


----------



## David (Jun 2, 2006)

you're a god.



simple as that.



noodles may have competition.


----------



## Jerich (Jun 4, 2006)

Noodles is my god so that makes sense...But i have more hair!!!!...... thanks,.......


----------



## Jerich (Jun 30, 2006)

damn Noodles no comment...I am surprised or are you loosing your edge?


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 30, 2006)

Jerich said:


> damn Noodles no comment...I am surprised or are you loosing your edge?



He's at home. Dead, I think - I gave him the plague.


----------



## Cancer (Jun 30, 2006)

wow....who's your violinist? She's quite ...curvy(=hot =gorgeous=wow=....)...

So how was Gothstock, my last band tried to get on it last year (failure)... It looks like a good idea, did you have fun?, was it well organized?

You Carvin is awesome btw....


----------



## Jerich (Jul 1, 2006)

yeah..Violinist/singer Lauren Nicole.....very curvy.and sings better then most! ...
Goth stock was Killer i enjoyed it but i must say there were alot fo bands that were pure CRAP!!! a band does not consist of a Drum macine and a singer...there was alot of that..The whole Goth (Bullshit) gets in the way at time we kinda got lumped into it...but it is cool because we can taylor our songs for different live performances...weither it be a heavy set or Doomy set....
I am waiting to see if next years will be in Atlanta GA or NYC....we will see...and we will play it for sure.......l
The CARVIN i sold and had the same one made, but this time will SS frets I will never get anything other then SS frets......


----------



## Christopher (Jul 1, 2006)

Wow Jerich! I really like this stuff. Of course I have kind of a fetish for hot gothy female vocals and I love violin in harder music too. Do you guys have a CD? I might have to further investigate. What are your thoughts on the Switchblade?


----------



## Jerich (Jul 2, 2006)

all sevenstring.org memebers get free cd's from me...I refuse to be part of the "you need to pay to hear me school".......just PM with address......

www.myspace.com/seasonofmourning

thanks........


----------



## Jerich (Jun 30, 2007)

the killer 3's


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 30, 2007)

Can I come see that in person soon? I'm in town with my Thorn right now funny enough but I had a wedding to attend for Lyn's mom so I couldn't drop by.  I'll be back up in 2 weeks, if you're down call up Ed and I'll bring both Thorns to the studio and hear those amps in person! 

Btw did you guys find a replacement for Lauren or is Season still gigging with just one vocalist?


----------



## Jerich (Oct 11, 2007)

the band with another board memeber add on..EDROZ...






L-R
Gabe:Bass...Jesse: Drum stuff....Czar:Some kind of vocal stuff...Edroz:Maple necked 7 string wizardry...Jerich: hating most of the pussy board dudes out here!!!....


----------



## Jerich (May 2, 2009)

i love old threads..............


----------



## Jerich (May 28, 2009)

How about some "LIVE SHIT"...Old threads rule!!!!!!!! Jerich Left 7G ,edroz Right G7


----------

